
Online Tracking and Publishers’ Revenues: An Empirical Analysis [pdf] - joker3
https://weis2019.econinfosec.org/wp-content/uploads/sites/6/2019/05/WEIS_2019_paper_38.pdf
======
joker3
OP here. I think I saw the WSJ writeup of this paper posted a few days ago,
but it was kinda light on actual details. This is the actual (working) paper
and is quite a bit more detailed and specific.

